# [After Effects]Komposition ?!



## Hackintosh (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo hier bin ich wieder ;P

erstma ein herzlichen dankeschön an alle die mir bis jetzt schon mit meinen threads geholfen habn...thx !!!

so nun zu meinem eigentlichen problem....
also ich hab in einer komposition sowas wie ne art copyright gemacht nun wollte ich diese komposition in meinen anderen werke verwenden also nicht jedesmal eine neue komposition machen kann man irgendwie kompositionen aus der projektdatei kopieren um sie in einem anderen projekt zu verwenden ???

Hoffentlich wisst ihr was ich meine 

bis dann !


----------



## kaos (30. Juli 2003)

*KOMPOSTION IN DER KOMPOSITION*

hi,

also du hast die möglichkeit einfach komposition 1 in komposition per drag n drop zu ziehen. sie wird als 1 ebene angelegt.

hilft dir das weiter?

ansonsten muß du halt alle ebenen rüberkopieren.
natürlich kannst du ja auch immer wieder an komposition 1 heran.
ich ahb noch nicht ausprobiert wieviele komps man erstellen kann, aber das müssten schon einige sein.
ich hoffe du kommst weiter.

gruß kaos


----------



## Hackintosh (8. August 2003)

hallo da bin ich wieder

anscheinend hat meine frage viele zu verwirrung gebracht es ist aber einfacher als ihr denk man importiert einfach die projektdatei ins projekt und schon hat man die komplette footage daraus und die kompositionen und kann sie verwenden wie ihr seht ganz einfach 

danke kaos das du es wenigstens versucht hast !


----------

